# MYSQL BACKUP per Konsole erstellen



## xtratz (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir einer bitte kurz verraten wie man ein Backup einer SQL Datenbank per KOnsole vornimmt ?!.

System ist ein Suse Linux 9.3

Ich find leider gar nischt.

Gruss


----------



## michel_tr (21. Oktober 2005)

mit mysqldump:
 mysqldump -u user -p -a datenbank > file.sql

 einlesen mit mysql:
 mysql -u user -p datenbank < file.sql


----------



## Sinac (21. Oktober 2005)

Ich mach sowas immer mit mysqlhotcopy, da kannste auch ne Onlinesicherung  machen, weiß nicht ob das mit mysqldump auch geht?!


----------

